# spoiled, travel'in and cute



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Eddie looks so content wherever he is. Just happy to go along with his peeps. Gotta love that in a pup.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Where did Eddie travel to? Looks like he was quite comfy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

LOVE the pic with the seat belt.

What a cute pup!

SJ


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaawww he is soo cute..


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

What sweet pictures. He is a handsome boy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks so cute in his car seat harness. And looks happy all the time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a pupper I would have to take him everywhere with me also!!!!!!


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

So sweet!

Jody


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Where did Eddie travel to? Looks like he was quite comfy.


Eddie's been on the Christmas Party circuit - that shot was heading down to Gloucester MA - he's been a hit at every party he attends.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

He looks so well behaved. I wish mine were like that at that age. I love his seatbelt


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

yes yes yes, he is a cutie.. heh great pics..


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

sooooo cute!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I certainly can see why he was a hit on the Holiday Party Circuit...I'll bet he was all the rave. My Gosh, he is sooo cute.

~Jackie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwwww....he is absolutley adorable! Love the pic of him in the car! He looks like such a happy pup! :


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Where did you get that seat belt? I would love to find one of those for Diesel?!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww.... he is sooo cute!!! All these puppy pics are just killing me!!!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you know if they make seat belt harnesses like Eddie's for bigger dogs? If so, where can I get one for Sparky? It seems safer and more comfortable than the ones I've seen.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

He is too cute for words!!! I just want to mush him up!

Sparky - I got a harness like that for Bean at Petsmart.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweetie pie! I just love his fuzzy head, what a doll..l


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

He's a little Keeper for sure! I love him in his car seat harness. He looks ready to go.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What a cutie! Love the harness in the backseat...oh and is that a WHITE bedspread? hmmmmmmm, i can't buy white anymore!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a darling doggie!


----------

